# neon tetra bio load question



## pyrrolin

what would be a good guideline for gallons per fish when it comes to neon tetras? Im thinking something like maybe 2 per gallon almost. For example, 150 for a 90 gallon. This is based on only having neons in the tank.

Wondering for a couple reasons, I am now trying to breed neons and trying to get an idea of how many to put in grow out tanks and then to help figure out how many I can safely add to my display tanks.


----------



## solarz

It depends on whether you're talking about a fish-only tank or a planted tank. If a planted tank, then it depends on the growth rate of your plants.


----------



## greg

I usually start with the general rule of 1" per gallon and then adjust based on specifics of the tank.

Factors that allow increased bio-load:
heavily planted
shallow tank - large surface area relative to number of gallons
large filtration capacity
slender fish
carefully ensure no overfeeding in tank
frequent water changes

Factors that result in reduced fish load would be opposite of above - no plants....

As an example, since my Endler tank meets all 6 of my requirements easily to increase bio-load, I won't hesitate to have 40-50 endlers in the 20g tank.

Greg


----------



## pyrrolin

Lets say fish only


----------



## greg

Again it depends on the other factors I listed. 

Another example I can provide is our longfin bristlenose pleco fry. We put 70 in a 10g bare tank (just put in some wood for them to scrape). We feed sparingly, vacuum the glass bottom daily resulting in a 15% water change and have gradually sold them off when the waste becomes unmanageable. Even at this point with most of them over 1" long we still have 30 in the 10g tank. Its been 5 months since they hatched (as I said we feed sparingly) and we haven't had any deaths or disease. Filtration is just a poret foam sponge filter. So in my experience careful management of organic waste allows a fairly high bio-load.

Greg


----------



## pyrrolin

My grow out tanks are 25 gallons using sponge filters designed for 40 gallon tanks. Just trying to get an idea of how many I can fit in safely. I don't want to have to do a wc every day just because of nitrates and when I move fry from the 10 gallon breeding tank to the 25 gallon tanks I want to move the right amount the first time so they don't get moved around extra.


----------



## solarz

pyrrolin said:


> My grow out tanks are 25 gallons using sponge filters designed for 40 gallon tanks. Just trying to get an idea of how many I can fit in safely. I don't want to have to do a wc every day just because of nitrates and when I move fry from the 10 gallon breeding tank to the 25 gallon tanks I want to move the right amount the first time so they don't get moved around extra.


If you keep a bare-bottom tank and clean it often, then you can support a higher bioload. On average, I'd say 30.

I'd also point out that bigger filters only help with ammonia and nitrites, not nitrates.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

People keep schools of 36 neons in a 20gallon. I see no reason why 150 wouldn't be fine in 90gallons.

You'd need to consider tank mates more than anything as Neons are sensitive fish, and you don't want the other fish to murk up the water quality or harass the neons.

Beyond that, with proper monthly filter maintenance and weekly w/c's of around 35-50% you should be alright.


----------

